# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Tumeric- dream tea herb

## sephiroth clock

When my dad went to Japan for a research presentation, he brought back a root called tumeric. In Okinawa where people have the greatest life expectancy, people mix this root in their tea and drink it all the time over there. I started using some after my dad brought it back and I've noticed that my dream imagery/vividness has greatly increased along with my REM periods and dream recall <--(greatly increased), It's possible to buy this herb in bulk at most grocery stores, it's an orange powdery ground root. It's relaxing and has an interesting effect on dreams, and is very healthy and mind clearing. check it out   ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Mmmmmmmmmm, tumeric........it's what puts the yellow in mustard and curry powder...also known to the culinary artists as "poor man's saffron". Hehe, I love the stuff.

Anyway, I never would have thought to try that for LDs, but you peaked my interest. So you just make a tea out of it eh? Don't spill it, that stuff will stain like a bad boy!

----------


## LewisM

How do you make a tea out of it?

*OpheliaBlue*: did you learn the name for tumeric used by culinary artists from the tv show Iron Chef? That seems like such an Iron Chef thing to say...

----------


## sephiroth clock

to make the tea add about about half a teaspoon of the powder into hot water and mix it up, a lot of the powder falls to the bottom so you might want to mix it every once and awhile for more of it- try it out and talk to me...

----------


## Placebo

Interesting... I'd love it to work, of course.
If anyone else finds it works for them too, can you let us know?
I'm not in a position to try it right now... lets just say that so far all the stuff I've tried has worsened things, not helped.

----------


## Scwigglie

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *Interesting... I'd love it to work, of course.
> If anyone else finds it works for them too, can you let us know?
> I'm not in a position to try it right now... lets just say that so far all the stuff I've tried has worsened things, not helped.*



Same here!   ::?:  

Maybe it just means you're more natural at it than you think?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by LewisM_
> *OpheliaBlue: did you learn the name for tumeric used by culinary artists from the tv show Iron Chef? That seems like such an Iron Chef thing to say...*



Hahaha, no, I actually learned about it in culinary school. But you're right, it does sound Iron Cheffy.

"And I, Chef Ophelia, shall use today's secret ingredient, TUMERIC, in an indian/japanese fusion and shall attempt 16 courses. The first course: tumeric banana fois gras sushi pasta with caviar quail egg sauce...etc."

Or something like that  ::?:  .

----------


## Zaphod

Speaking of LD inducing spices, I just had an LD last night and wanted to increase my lucidity in it. Some guy pulled out a bottle of what he said was "rosemary and thyme" and told me it would help.  I ate it, and I became quite lucid (and also kinda high at the same time).

I don't think I'll actually try this in reality though.. I think my subconscious just chose rosemary and thyme because it's part of the song "Scarborough Fair" by Simon and Garfunkel (I'm not sure if they're the original artists for it).  But if anyone else wants to try, go ahead!   ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Zaphod_
> *I don't think I'll actually try this in reality though.. I think my subconscious just chose rosemary and thyme because it's part of the song \"Scarborough Fair\" by Simon and Garfunkel (I'm not sure if they're the original artists for it). *But if anyone else wants to try, go ahead! **



They didn't write it, but they wrote the _Canticle_ that is sung with it on their album. Anyway, who cares because Paul Simon=  ::D:   8)   ::mrgreen::   ::banana::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::goodjob2::   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob::   ::aphiusiscrazy::   ::muffin::   ::wizard::   ::fro::

----------


## Zaphod

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *They didn't write it, but they wrote the Canticle that is sung with it on their album. Anyway, who cares because Paul Simon=(err.. the smilies won't copy and paste )*



Ahh, okay.  And yes, Paul Simon is frickin' awesome.  ::D:

----------


## Howie

Turmeric

    * Medicinal Action and Uses 

---Synonyms---Curcuma. Curcuma rotunda (LINN.). Amomum curcuma (Jacq.).
---Part Used---Dried rhizome.
---Habitat---Southern Asia. Cultivated in China, Bengal and Java.


---Description---A perennial plant with roots or tubers oblong, palmate, and deep orange inside; root-leaves about 2 feet long, lanceolate, long, petioled, tapering at each end, smooth, of a uniform green; petioles sheathing spike, erect, central, oblong, green; flowers dull yellow, three or five together surrounded by bracteolae. It is propagated by cuttings from the root, which when dry is in curved cylindrical or oblong tubers 2 or 3 inches in length, and an inch in diameter, pointed or tapering at one end, yellowish externally, with transverse, parallel rings internally deep orange or reddish brown, marked with shining points, dense, solid, short, granular fracture, forming a lemon yellow powder. It has a peculiar fragrant odour and a bitterish, slightly acrid taste, like ginger, exciting warmth in the mouth and colouring the saliva yellow. It yields its properties to water or alcohol.



---Constituents---An acrid, volatile oil, brown colouring matter, gum, starch, chloride of calcium, woody fibre and a yellowish colouring matter named curcumin; this is obtained by digesting tumeric in boiling alcohol, filtering and evaporating the solution to dryness, the residue being digested in ether, filtered and evaporated.

---Medicinal Action and Uses---Tumeric is a mild aromatic stimulant seldom used in medicine except as a colouring. It was once a cure for jaundice. Its chief use is in the manufacture of curry powders. It is also used as an adulterant of mustard and a substitute for it and forms one of the ingredients of many cattle condiments. Tincture of Turmeric is used as a colouring agent, but the odour is fugitive. It dyes a rich yellow. Turmeric paper is prepared by soaking unglazed white paper in the tincture and then drying. Used as a test for alkaloids and boric acid.

----------


## sephiroth clock

thx for the info howetzer! very detailed!

----------


## irishcream

> _Originally posted by sephiroth clock_
> *to make the tea add about about half a teaspoon of the powder into hot water and mix it up, a lot of the powder falls to the bottom so you might want to mix it every once and awhile for more of it- try it out and talk to me...*



can you sweeten it? what does it taste like?

----------


## sephiroth clock

it's incredibly bitter, you can put sugar in it if you like, but I like it bitter. It has an odd unique taste to it. Try it either way and see what you enjoy. I just swallow it with water sometimes, but thats intense. Its really really healthy and sharpens your mind. Check it out online. Check it out!

----------


## Leo Volont

The benefits of Tumeric may simply be in the color.  Certain people may enjoy more yellow in their aura and so they respond favorably to tumeric.

Anyway, the teas may be unnecessary as long as you can have a turkey sandwiche with MUSTARD before going to bed.

----------


## irishcream

okay, i'm going to try all three: sweetened and unsweetened turmeric tea, and the turkey and mustard sandwich.  Not all at once, you understand... :wink2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> LewisM wrote: 
> OpheliaBlue: did you learn the name for tumeric used by culinary artists from the tv show Iron Chef? That seems like such an Iron Chef thing to say... 
> 
> <div class='quotetop'>QUOTE







> Hahaha, no, I actually learned about it in culinary school. But you're right, it does sound Iron Cheffy[/b]



.[/b][/quote] 

*Squizon!*  <--Iron Chef reference?





> okay, i'm going to try all three: sweetened and unsweetened turmeric tea, and the turkey and mustard sandwich. Not all at once, you understand...[/b]



Irishcream, you care for any fries with that? err....... sorry..... "Chips"?

Well, I don't know if I'll try this particular herb/root whatever, but I certainly did learn some interesting facts about mustard! Heck, I'm sure to be wowing someone at the next baseball game!  ::D:

----------


## irishcream

> okay, i'm going to try all three: sweetened and unsweetened turmeric tea, and the turkey and mustard sandwich. Not all at once, you understand...



Irishcream, you care for any fries with that? err....... sorry..... \"Chips\"?

[/quote]

hell, why not, it's all part of the xperience...

----------


## sephiroth clock

great man, write back if you notice anything afterwards

----------


## Auxin

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Leo Volont)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The benefits of Tumeric may simply be in the color.  Certain people may enjoy more yellow in their aura and so they respond favorably to tumeric.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



 The coloring principal (curcumin) is soluable in alcohol and ammonia. Ammonia will turn it red, it can be turned yellow again with vinegar.

----------


## LucidAlex

> When my dad went to Japan for a research presentation, he brought back a root called tumeric. In Okinawa where people have the greatest life expectancy, people mix this root in their tea and drink it all the time over there. I started using some after my dad brought it back and I&#39;ve noticed that my dream imagery/vividness has greatly increased along with my REM periods and dream recall <--(greatly increased), It&#39;s possible to buy this herb in bulk at most grocery stores, it&#39;s an orange powdery ground root. It&#39;s relaxing and has an interesting effect on dreams, and is very healthy and mind clearing. check it out  
> [/b]



The perfect Lucid Dreaming combination... Taking Vitamin B6 with Turmeric Tea while preforming reality checks at 4 in the morning&#33;  ::shock::

----------


## SKA

I have tried Tumeric Tea only once and experinced positive results. Too bad was that the dream I had that night could have just been a good, clear, vivid dream occuring naturally, unrelated to the Tumeric. 
Í&#39;m gunna have to try doing it again a couple of times to find out if there is a defenite difference in dreams or not when I drink Tumeric Tea before bedtime.

BTW aren&#39;t there more nams for Tumeric? Here in my Kitchen I have a tin can of it from the Brand &#39;&#39;Rajah&#39;&#39; on which it&#39;s called &#39;&#39;Haldi; ground Turmeric&#39;&#39;

So anyone else here interrested in doing some experimentation with Turmeric Tea before bedtime? We can do it simultaniously and post the results here to get an idea of it&#39;s potency.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Mmmmmmmmmm, tumeric........it&#39;s what puts the yellow in mustard and curry powder...also known to the culinary artists as "poor man&#39;s saffron". Hehe, I love the stuff.
> Anyway, I never would have thought to try that for LDs, but you peaked my interest. So you just make a tea out of it eh? Don&#39;t spill it, that stuff will stain like a bad boy&#33;
> [/b]



Me neither, that&#39;s a really interesting idea. I have used it in plenty of dishes, but I never would have though to have it as tea. I will try this, as if it can help me dream better and be good for me it is worth it. I am absolutely desperate to end my dry spell, so I will try almost anything that won&#39;t cost me lots of money and isn&#39;t some weird drug I have to smoke (I doubt my parents would approve, as interesting as some of those herbs sound).

----------


## LucidAlex

> to make the tea add about about half a teaspoon of the powder into hot water and mix it up, a lot of the powder falls to the bottom so you might want to mix it every once and awhile for more of it- try it out and talk to me...
> [/b]



I found that half a teaspoon made it very very bitter... Maybe a quarter of a teaspoon would work?
Will try it out tonight

=Alex=





> I have tried Tumeric Tea only once and experinced positive results. Too bad was that the dream I had that night could have just been a good, clear, vivid dream occuring naturally, unrelated to the Tumeric. 
> Í&#39;m gunna have to try doing it again a couple of times to find out if there is a defenite difference in dreams or not when I drink Tumeric Tea before bedtime.
> 
> BTW aren&#39;t there more nams for Tumeric? Here in my Kitchen I have a tin can of it from the Brand &#39;&#39;Rajah&#39;&#39; on which it&#39;s called &#39;&#39;Haldi; ground Turmeric&#39;&#39;
> 
> So anyone else here interrested in doing some experimentation with Turmeric Tea before bedtime? We can do it simultaniously and post the results here to get an idea of it&#39;s potency.
> [/b]



I can test it out every night.
Be back with my results tommorow.

=Alex=

----------


## Adepticus

Sounds interesting.  The grocery store down the street from me has a decent sized section of fresh herbs from local farms.  I&#39;ll have to look for the tumeric and give it a shot.  I&#39;d love to end my dry spell soon.

----------


## Adam

So you just put half a tea spoon in boiling water and drink it down? Sounds like its going to taste nasty lol - However i bought some, will try it tonight  ::o: )

Can i mix it with anything else so i doesnt taste so bad?

----------


## Third Eye

After reading a small amount about Tumeric online, I&#39;ve decided to buy some at my local grocery store tomorrow along with some gingko biloba. I&#39;ll be sure to write up a detailed report the following morning after I take it before bed.   :smiley:

----------


## SKA

> After reading a small amount about Tumeric online, I&#39;ve decided to buy some at my local grocery store tomorrow along with some gingko biloba. I&#39;ll be sure to write up a detailed report the following morning after I take it before bed.  
> [/b]



Aha. I have an idea to make a Dream tea herb&Spice Infusion. I still have Silene Capensis(African DreamRoot), Turmeric, Mugwort, Wormwood and Ginkgo Biloba capsules.
When I do I&#39;ll do my best to write down the Doses of the different herbs as acurately as I can. I&#39;ll post the results here. Maybe I should drink the tea tonight? Some 2 hours before going off to never never land?

----------


## LucidAlex

> So you just put half a tea spoon in boiling water and drink it down? Sounds like its going to taste nasty lol - However i bought some, will try it tonight )
> 
> Can i mix it with anything else so i doesnt taste so bad?
> [/b]



Well, if you put a teaspoon or so of sugar, and maybe a dot of milk, it does taste better.

The last few nights i have drank this before i went to bed and I had at least one really vivid (and kinda weird) dream.  For me, it works





> Aha. I have an idea to make a Dream tea herb&Spice Infusion. I still have Silene Capensis(African DreamRoot), Turmeric, Mugwort, Wormwood and Ginkgo Biloba capsules.
> When I do I&#39;ll do my best to write down the Doses of the different herbs as acurately as I can. I&#39;ll post the results here. Maybe I should drink the tea tonight? Some 2 hours before going off to never never land?
> [/b]



You probably should drink it right before you go to bed.

----------


## SKA

Yesterday I made a DreamTea with Chai Tea for extra strong flavouring. I was hoping to cover up the strangeness of the herbs&#39; tastes.

*The DreamEnhancing Ingredients:*
I put roughly 5 heaped Teaspoons of Mugwort(Artemisia Vulgaris) and 1 not-heaped Teaspoon of ground Silene Capensis (African Dream Root) in a Teaherb Soaking device. I added half a Teaspoon of Turmeric  to the cup directly into the Tea. 

The tea itself contains: Rooibos Tea, Chickory, Cinnamon, Star Anice, Cardemon, Gingerroot, Vanilla, Nutmeg, Black pepper and Clove: all strongly flavoured. I added 2 humble teaspoons of sugar to sweeten it.
Yesterdaynight I drank that Tea before bedtime. Fell asleep around 4 o&#39; clock. Now I&#39;m about to go to bed and this will be my second night of dreaming after drinking the dreamtea. I hope to see the African DreamRoot take full effects after the 3d night and the 4 nights after that and hopefully the added mugwort and Turmeric may boost it&#39;s effect by synergising and optimising eachother&#39;s effects.

Looking for the Perfect Dream Synergy of effects.

----------


## Adepticus

I bought some tumeric today, going to try it straight for a few nights mixed into hot water.  Maybe later I&#39;ll try it with a tea.

----------


## Adepticus

So last night I had roughly a 1/3 teaspoon of turmeric with the same amount of sugar and 2 cups of hot water.  My recall has been improving recently, I think the turmeric was a bit of a boost.  My dreams seemed longer than normal, they went past the point where I would normally expect them to end.  I&#39;ll be trying this again for the next two nights, then going off it for the following 3.

----------


## GODLIGHT

I put the turmeric in gelatin capsule and took 1/2 tsp of it last night.  Had a fairly long dream and no lucidity.  Can&#39;t be sure if the dream was because it was the first night I had gone to bed after drinking some alcohol.  Will retest tonight and let you know the resutls.

*Results:*  When I woke, I could remember any dreams.  Shortly after my first cup of coffee, many dream images came back to me in a flash.  This stuff seems promising.

----------


## Adepticus

I&#39;ve been on an off turmeric for about a week now.  It does seem to have an effect.  No lucids, but recall is better and dreams are generally more vivid.  Roughly 1/5 teaspoon in a mug of water.  I also tried running about a teaspoon through a coffee filter.  That helped alot as the turmeric was properly mixed into the water and there was no settling in my cup.

----------


## guitargod6t9

screw buying the powder just eat mustard outta the jar..lol  Yum yum.........

----------


## Adepticus

The powder is stupid cheap.  I got 1/2 lbs for about &#036;1.50.  And I&#39;m using to cook with too, it adds some different flavor to sauce and potatoes.

----------


## Xnyper

> I have an idea to make a Dream tea herb&Spice Infusion. I still have Silene Capensis(African DreamRoot), Turmeric, Mugwort, *Wormwood* and Ginkgo Biloba capsules.[/b]




If memory serves me correctly (which is sketchy because I was in no state to be remembering things at the time) the taste of wormwood (key ingredient in absinthe) can&#39;t be sweetened or covered up.  Man, we tried everything... *gags*

----------


## TalkingHead

I&#39;ve been using Tumeric for almost 2 weeks now and while my dreams have been a little more vivid lately, I can&#39;t really give credit to the Tumeric because I&#39;m too eratic and my dreams seem to depend more on how focused and active I am during the day.  

  It did taste extremely bitter at first and I have been sweetening it with honey.  For some reason though I&#39;m beginning to like it and will stick with for at least a few more weeks.

----------


## sephiroth clock

> I&#39;ve been using Tumeric for almost 2 weeks now and while my dreams have been a little more vivid lately, I can&#39;t really give credit to the Tumeric because I&#39;m too eratic and my dreams seem to depend more on how focused and active I am during the day.  
> 
>   It did taste extremely bitter at first and I have been sweetening it with honey.  For some reason though I&#39;m beginning to like it and will stick with for at least a few more weeks.[/b]




Wow, I haven&#39;t visited this thread in a while. Great to see success. I can&#39;t believe yall don&#39;t like the taste&#33;&#33; I love the bitter bitter beauty. It brings backs good memories of my trip to mexico and my first lucid experiences. Another technique that could cause you to choke is to swallow the powder from a spoon bite with water, real quick or in a capsule. You all have inspired me to try this tea again. I find it to be one of the finest mind stimulators. The inhabitants of the longest living population on earth in Japan, okinawa, drink this stuff lots and lots. No wonder they are so healthy, It has tons of antioxidants. You should check out it&#39;s molecular structure... beautiful. Great stuff for you, so even without lucids it is beneficial. It&#39;s main ingredient is curcummin which prevents all kinds of diseases. My theory on it&#39;s antioxidant capabilities is based on it&#39;s symetrical two ring structure. 

http://potency.berkeley.edu/chempages/TURM...0CURCUMIN).html

scroll down to look at the structure

----------


## TalkingHead

semi-vivid dreams last night but I misset my nightime alarm.  Tongiht.. alarm, tumeric, chocolate, ginko. (not to mention a day full of reality checks)

----------


## xxloveht

Isn't it Tu*r*meric? Not Tumeric???  ::?:

----------


## LordSturm

yeah, you are right. :O

Turmeric it is.

----------


## blinkskaterkc

All these people with success using Tumeric. 

Makes you wonder...How much of it is just your brain expecting to be effected by this "tumeric", thus being effective (a psychological placebo) , and how much of it is actually the herb working?

Either way I guess it doesn't matter if it works right?

----------


## trigotron

> All these people with success using Tumeric.
> 
> Makes you wonder...How much of it is just your brain expecting to be effected by this "tumeric", thus being effective (a psychological placebo) , and how much of it is actually the herb working?
> 
> Either way I guess it doesn't matter if it works right?



placebo effect imo

I've had large quantities of tumerick before and it had no noticible effect on my dreams, i didn't even know people were claiming it had any effect on dreams at that time.  If i have it now and i have a vivid dream i will know for sure.  But yeah blink you have a point, lucidity is a mental effect, not a physical effect so a placebo is just as effective as something that is proven to work.  

I'm just glad of one thing, as far as placebos go, this one is very benine(sp).  Tumerick is quite tasty and a good coloring agent in many foods and may even have beneficial properties (although they are greatly exaggerated in many reports).  My mom is into this "alternative medicine" stuff, she takes some herbal ginko baloba stuff in place of aspirin and claims that any over the counter or perscription medicine causes cancer, i guess that's where i get my skepticism from.  I've seen placebos harm people in many ways, both monetarily (http://www.acnelamp.com/order.php?lang=eng notice the prices for a cluster of 70 $0.10 LEDs), and physically (http://www.jenesco.com/index.html ozone generators produce poisonous ozone, the same gas that is produced when you put aluminum foil in the microwave http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozone#Ozone_therapy).

----------


## Xaqaria

Its interesting what people can be convinced to do. This thread has basically convinced people that drinking curry powder is going to make their dreams better.

Didn't you all know that if you add habenero juice it will give you even stronger dream control?

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

In India they make a tea with it mixed with milk and they call it golden milk. Also they rub it on their bodies to keep the crocodiles away when they are in the water. I've thought about making a shark repellent that stains you yellow!
I make a tea with turmeric, ginger, and calamus root, with honey and milk. It doesn't taste great but I like it. It is like an earthy chai. Turmeric is basically a kind of ginger. I grew it on a farm in hawaii. It is great in tomato soup! It really is!!!!

----------


## WudangAlienAlchemist

According to Chinese Medicine turmeric is used to clear stagnation in the liver. Since the liver is the visionary organ highly connected to dreams the stimulation of it by turmeric would make sense that it would  aid in the vividness of dreams and possibly in lucidity. Since most individuals in modern society have stagnant livers turmeric is a fairly safe bet as well. Merely incorporating it into the diet should help it can be put on food in soup stock used with other spices etc. Play with it, have fun. 
Bitter it self is going to have a clearing effect on the liver. Notice most herbal dream formulas are very bitter in nature. There is good reason for this.

----------


## DreamChaser

> The benefits of Tumeric may simply be in the color.  Certain people may enjoy more yellow in their aura and so they respond favorably to tumeric.
> 
> Anyway, the teas may be unnecessary as long as you can have a turkey sandwiche with MUSTARD before going to bed.



So if I drink Coke I will get a dark Aura?
 ::shock::

----------


## DreamChaser

This stuff works.
I took half a teaspoon with sugar and actual tea before bed,
and it felt like I dreamed all night and I remembered most of it.
I don't know how it was so good in helping memory recall of the dreams.
They seemed much clearer and therefore must be easier to remember I suppose.

Fantastic, easy to access, cheap dream enhancer.
 ::D:

----------


## kevinxxx

I got some turmeric and I plan to try it.
I found out that it's better if you take some black pepper with it

----------


## SKA

Boy am I glad this Leo Volont was banned. Anyone here any results to report regarding turmeric?


I read on wikipedia that Curcumine, an Alkaloid in Turmeric, is a MAOI; Mono Amide Oxidase Inhibitor.

That could explain it's dream enhancing effects.

Now ppl have been adding teaspoons through their teas, but what about taking a significantly higher dose? Like a tablespoon, maybe 2 tablespoons?

I guess it'd be best to stuff this in capsules and swallow them 1 by 1 rather than gulping down that much raw Turmeric.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Speaking of LD inducing spices, I just had an LD last night and wanted to increase my lucidity in it. Some guy pulled out a bottle of what he said was "rosemary and thyme" and told me it would help.  I ate it, and I became quite lucid (and also kinda high at the same time).
> 
> I don't think I'll actually try this in reality though.. I think my subconscious just chose rosemary and thyme because it's part of the song "Scarborough Fair" by Simon and Garfunkel (I'm not sure if they're the original artists for it).  But if anyone else wants to try, go ahead!







> According to Chinese Medicine turmeric is used to clear stagnation in the liver. Since the liver is the visionary organ highly connected to dreams the stimulation of it by turmeric would make sense that it would  aid in the vividness of dreams and possibly in lucidity. Since most individuals in modern society have stagnant livers turmeric is a fairly safe bet as well. Merely incorporating it into the diet should help it can be put on food in soup stock used with other spices etc. Play with it, have fun. 
> Bitter it self is going to have a clearing effect on the liver. Notice most herbal dream formulas are very bitter in nature. There is good reason for this.



Fascinating because I am a vegetarian.

----------


## Silence

> Boy am I glad this Leo Volont was banned. Anyone here any results to report regarding turmeric?
> 
> 
> I read on wikipedia that Curcumine, an Alkaloid in Turmeric, is a MAOI; Mono Amide Oxidase Inhibitor.
> 
> That could explain it's dream enhancing effects.
> 
> Now ppl have been adding teaspoons through their teas, but what about taking a significantly higher dose? Like a tablespoon, maybe 2 tablespoons?
> 
> I guess it'd be best to stuff this in capsules and swallow them 1 by 1 rather than gulping down that much raw Turmeric.



Uhm....I didnt know they were taking teaspoons I misread the forum and used TABLESPOONS! I took it and I was like wow this isnt so bad..it was EXTREMELY bitter though I think im going to take this amount again. I've learned that if you boil it then filter it it comes out without all the pulp at the bottom of the cup. If you cant handle it drink about half of it and mix it with milk... It delicious I like it with milk more then just by itself oh and by the way... mix nutmeg and clove in it :smiley:  Its tasty and I've read that those also help for dreams. I dont know if it does but I just put it in there for the taste... I went through my spice cabinet and just made a tea of what ever smelled good then researched it later :smiley: . I used to never have dreams but I cam to DV 4 days ago and im trying different techniques and I'm recalling the fact that im having dreams but I dont recall what i did in the dreams..I havent had any lucids yet but I do beleive turmeric helped me.

----------


## Firewalker

For those who don't want to drink Turmeric Tea, you can buy it in capsules at health food/vitamin stores.  I frequently take a Solaray brand one daily capsule.  It is an extract and has 95% curcumins, which is supposed to be the part good for inflamation, to prevent cancer, and other things Turmeric is used for.  This is supposed to be much more potent than the turmeric used for spices at grocery stores.  There are also many other good brands of Turmeric supplements.  I have always taken mine with lunch, so I haven't noticed any dream improvements, that I know of.  I will try it near bedtime and see if it helps.  I can't tonight though, I've already taken it today.

----------


## TalkingHead

Wow.. I was surprised to see this thread up at the top.  It brings back memories.  Funny I've since moved but I think I still have a jar of Turmeric.   I'm going to get some capsules and and start taking it.

----------


## Firewalker

Last night I took 200mg magnesium asporotate, 200mg B6, and a 600mg Turmeric extract suppliment.  I remember two extremely vivid dreams, though not lucid.  One I estimate probably lasted an hour there was so much that happened in it.  Not sure how much the turmeric helped, as magensium gives me very vivid dreams, but I think it and the B6 improved my dreams, though I didn't become lucid.

----------

